# Canon Pixma Pro-1: has anyone used one yet?



## JR (Jan 23, 2012)

Just about to order the Pixma Pro-1 printer and wondering if anyone here has had any exoerience with it and if so are you happy with this printer. I currently have no photo printer so looking forward to adding one for adhoc printing...thanks in advance for your input...

Jacques


----------



## LuckyRosco (Jan 23, 2012)

The only real information about the printer is what I have found on Adorama TV. Mark Wallace did a product review on it and from the video it looks like a pretty awesome printer.
http://youtu.be/be6sMhNnkhI

I have pre-ordered mine back in October and I've been waiting for it to be delievered. At the time I wasn't in a rush for the printer so the wait has not be unbearable for me. But last week my printer has finally kicked the bucket and I NEED the printer. So I will give Canon till the end of January to release some solid information on it or I will cancel my order and get the Epson 4900 or the Canon imagePROGRAF iPF6350.


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks luckyrosco. They are hard to come by for sure. I had pre-ordered mine from B&H and they are just starting to get some inventory now. I am just going to go ahead and order it and hope it does a good job!


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 24, 2012)

i've only seen the one at the CPS in London, and came away with some sample images.

i appreciate these were all done to show off the printer at its best, but i'll be honest - it left me wanting to order one, just need the space to put it!


----------

